# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Nokia Lumia 2520 (Verizon) - Can It Run Ubuntu?

## venuspcs2

I just got the Nokia Lumia 2520 from Verizon today and it is an awesome device (hardware wise) but Windows RT just flat sucks. Almost none of the apps I use regularly will work on (or have been ported to) Windows RT. I am in Internet Explorer hell with no hope of using any other browser among other problems I am having.

Is there anyway to run Ubuntu on this device (preferably in a dual-boot scenario)?

----------


## tgalati4

I bet it has a nice camera.  My guess is that it is locked down tighter than a welded manhole cover.  The reviews seem to indicate that it has nice hardware but is hobbled by software.  Image that.  I'm still waiting for Maemo.  You will have better luck installing Android on a Nook.

MS wrote down $900 million on the original Surface RT with an estimate of 6 million unsold units.  Maybe we could glue them together to make doorstops.  I have not found any methods to install anything on the Lumia.

A Haiku:

Lumia and Zune
Both MS infused, but locked.
Does it come in Brown?

----------


## Lars Noodén

If you still have the receipt you might be able to return it or exchange it for other hardware.  

ARM is locked down by contract with MS.  So anything with RT is DOA and you won't be able to put a real system on it.  Unfortunately, despited the name, the lock-down of MS on ARM does precious little for actual security.  A lot has been written about that, if you do reading, note that UEFI is not the same as 'secure boot' and that there is a street name 'restricted boot'

Also, Ubuntu only as a server edition for ARM so far, if I understand correctly.  So the desktop apps might not be available.  If you are able to get better ARM hardware, without restricted boot, you could try Debian and maybe pulll in some themes or other decoration from Ubuntu.

----------

